# Polo Towers renovations



## dougp26364 (Feb 22, 2007)

Since the HOA/BOD had announced that the SA for the Suites at Polo Towers had passed, I thought I would give it some time to see if the web site was updated with information as to when the renovations would begin and an anticipated compltion date. The original plan called for the renovations to be completed within 10 months from the start date. Keep in mind that that there are numerous major building projects going on in Vegas in various stages of completion, so there could be some difficulty in getting workers at a reasonable price. Also keep in mind the the developer, Stephen Cloobeck, has kept is hand in other develpoments in Vegas so he could have some small degree of pull to get contracts.

At any rate, the web site, as per normal, hasn't been updated to let owners know what is going on. I took it upon myself to E-mail customer service to see what information they might have. According to CS, the work is "intended to begin in March and be completed by December." If this is true then this will not only be good news but the fastest I've ever seen the HOA/BOD get anything done. Other than convert the owners lounge into office space that of course. 

What worries me is he word "intended." To me that says there is no firm contract in place at this time to actually get the work done. Also take note that it is assumed March thru December is THIS year. 

Sorrry to be so negative but, I've seen how things have been done in the past and without a firm commitment instead of an "intended" date, I'm not going to hold my breath. I am hoping it gets done before next year as my intentions are to use my suites week, actually for the first time, since we've owned it. We had purchased a Skyview unit back in 1999 when they "intended" to have them completed by 2000 or 2001 at the latest. Of course, they didn't get the work done until 2003.


----------



## cluemeister (Feb 23, 2007)

Actually Doug,  in addition they removed "news" from the choice of menu buttons on the owners' section of the website.  The old news section had stories regarding the new elevator keys for security, and the repainting of the building.

Why someone would remove the "news" button when the resort is undergoing a multi-million dollar renovation is beyond me.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't suppose you ever heard the results of the HOA voting did you? To date I still haven't received a ballot.


----------



## cherokee_villager (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Doug for the update. You and clue are the only one's we can get factual data from.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 24, 2007)

cherokee_villager said:


> Thanks Doug for the update. You and clue are the only one's we can get factual data from.



I wouldn't always guarentee the factual part. I'm just passing along what CS tells me. Whether that's fact or fiction is anyone's guess. As you can see from my emphesis on the word "intended", I'm not holding my breath on this one. 

Next year may be the first time in several years that we stay at Polo Towers. If we go, it will definately be the first time we've ever stayed in our Skyview suite. It took them so long to complete those two floors (approx. 4 years) that we had purchased other timeshares along the way and they changed the "float" rules for the suites so as to make owning there much less desirable for us. Still, it is an 18th floor unit facing the strip and should have spectacular views. It will be especially nice once Project City Place is completed.


----------



## cluemeister (Feb 24, 2007)

Doug,  I also bought an 18th floor 2BR unit facing the strip, and we will use it for the first time this year.  I bought this skyview suite in case the renovations don't go in a timely manner, as our other unit is a tower two unit in need of renovation.  If it takes too long for PT's to remodel, I will sell the older unit and use the skyview suite for a few more years.

I have not heard any results from the HOA meeting in December.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 24, 2007)

cluemeister said:


> Doug,  I also bought an 18th floor 2BR unit facing the strip, and we will use it for the first time this year.  I bought this skyview suite in case the renovations don't go in a timely manner, as our other unit is a tower two unit in need of renovation.  If it takes too long for PT's to remodel, I will sell the older unit and use the skyview suite for a few more years.
> 
> I have not heard any results from the HOA meeting in December.



I had really liked the location of our tower two unit. We faced south looking at MGM Grand. It was a wonderful view but, Shelley really liked the Villa's units better. When I asked her if money was no object, which would she prefer, the Villa's came out without hesitation and we upgraded. Hopefully they'll get those units updated.

Being able to exchange the studio units is really a big plus that a lot of owners have missed out on. We've had some really nice exchanges with out studio units often getting one bedroom units for them and the occasional two bedroom unit. In the past they have traded very well. If the quality ratings go back up with I.I., PT's will continue to be a very good exchanging property in Vegas. 

These last few years we haven't LO our units as I almost have more timeshare than I can use. As it is, every so often I have to exchange my Marriott and Hilton units for their hotel program points. Not the best use of our money I know but, it keeps us traveling to places timeshares are a possibility.


----------



## San Diego Spartan (Feb 26, 2007)

*Thinking about purchasing in Polo Towers*

I've done some searching on the boards and found several of your posts. We were thinking about purchasing a unit in either the Villas or the Suites.  Have a couple of questions and would welcome ANY information. 

Would you still recommend the Suites? Some of your comments on the rennovations seems pretty discouraging. Are the unit conditions that bad? Are the improvements for both Tower I and II?

Do you know where I can find a floor plan so I can see where a particular unit is located?

Is there any problem reservating a unit in the Villas since it is "floating"?

Is there a fee/charge to split your week or to do the "lock out"?

Thanks.


----------



## cluemeister (Feb 27, 2007)

San Diego Spartan said:


> I've done some searching on the boards and found several of your posts. We were thinking about purchasing a unit in either the Villas or the Suites.  Have a couple of questions and would welcome ANY information.
> 
> Would you still recommend the Suites? Some of your comments on the rennovations seems pretty discouraging. Are the unit conditions that bad? Are the improvements for both Tower I and II?
> 
> ...



Hey Spartan,

I've spent way too many hours researching Polo Towers, so I know most of the answers to your questions.

1.  The units in the Suites are dated, early 90's.  I have stayed in two different suites rooms, and both of them were clean but dated.  If you need renovated right now, (next vacation), then I would recommend the villas.  They were finished in the late 90's early 00's, so they are near new still.  If you have patience, and don't mind having a dated unit for anywhere from 1-4 years, then I would highly recommend a Suite.  

2.  The improvements are for towers one and two.  The only exception is the 17th and 18th floor of tower one.  Those are skyview suites (former sales offices) and they were remodeled around 2002-2003.  They are exempt from the SA.

3.  Floor plans are available at www.polotowers.com.  You can even click on the owners section, and look at the rules for vacation usage, such as reserving a week and splitting a week.

4.  As far as fees for the villas and split weeks, I don't know, as I have used my full week for both years.

5.  I have a lot of more information about week and unit numbers and specific locations and views. If you want to hear more, feel free to post here or send me a private message.

The major downside of PT's is the lack of a communicative and responsive board of directors.    That is the big fly in the ointment for PT's, and it's a shame.


----------



## San Diego Spartan (Feb 27, 2007)

*Polo Towers Information*

Cluemeister:
Thanks for your info/comments.  Much appreciated!

We have several issues we are looking at:
1) Seems like the Villas are a lot nicer in terms of their interiors; plus no special assessment. However, I'm not certain if the views are that great. any comments on the views from the Villa Towers? 

2) Is Tower I preferred over Tower II for any reason?  Do all the floors in Tower I have "strip" views if they are facing that way (which I understand are odd number rooms - I think!)?

3) I don't think we really mind a "fixed" week if it is a week we think we'll use every year. Have you heard of any difficulties in obtaining reservations with the "flex" weeks in the Villas?

I am a little put off by the several comments I have read on these boards about the poor customer service and the apparent slowness in having the renovations started. So have lots to consider!
Thanks again.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 27, 2007)

There is no fee to LO you unit but there is a split week fee for the additional cleaning. I believe the fee used to be $75 but, it's been a long time since I looked at that paperwork, I've never considered using a split week option and I own six other timeshares so I could be confusing that fee with one of the othes we own.

We own both a Villa's and a Suites week. Once the renovations are completed, the Suite's will be very nice units. Towers 1 and 2 are both Suite's and they have excellent views. Most of the units in tower 1 face the strip with a few facing the mountains to the east. Tower two faces either north or south on the strip and you'll have views of either MGM and NYNY or Aladdin/Planet Hollywood and Bellagio. I believe most of the two bedroom units in tower 2 face south while the north side has more one bedroom units facing north. It's been a while since I looked at the building floor plans so I could be wrong. We used to own a tower 2 two bedroom and it faced south.

Keep in mind that the Suite's are FIXED weeks and not Fixed/floating like you see in so many adds. They get away with that because, within a 59 day window you can reserve any unused inventory with your week (or float it). If there is no unused inventory, then you don't go. I've never attempted this since we are flying distance and I don't want to take a chance. Reports I've read seem to indicate this may be no big deal.

The Villa's are true floating units. To date we've never had a problem reserving a week either to use or to deposit for exchange. Keep in mind that we reserve a year in advance and I'm not trying to reserve any holiday weeks. When we go to Vegas, we're generally staying for a week in March or a week in October. The closest we come to an event week is March when NASCAR is in town or the first week of March Madness. 

I have pictures of both the Villa's and the Suites at my webshots page. The link is in my signature below.


----------



## cluemeister (Feb 27, 2007)

Your questions:

"Seems like the Villas are a lot nicer in terms of their interiors; plus no special assessment. However, I'm not certain if the views are that great. any comments on the views from the Villa Towers?"

The Villas are in tower three.  Most rooms face east towards the mountains.  There are some that face west towards the strip. I have not stayed in the Villas, but about 30-40% of the rooms have strip view.  I would imagine the earlier you check in, the better your chances.

"Is Tower I preferred over Tower II for any reason?  Do all the floors in Tower I have "strip" views if they are facing that way (which I understand are odd number rooms - I think!)?"

I own a unit in tower one and a unit in tower two.  Tower one has the possibility of more panoramic views of the strip.  But there are some nice strip views (north and south) in tower two.  Rooms ending in an even number in tower one face east, and have little or no strip view.

"I don't think we really mind a "fixed" week if it is a week we think we'll use every year. Have you heard of any difficulties in obtaining reservations with the "flex" weeks in the Villas?"

I have reserved two weeks within the 59 day window without any problem.  I just did that with a rollover for the week of the NAB show.  Wasn't an issue.  Be aware if you buy a fixed/flex week in the Suites, you guarantee your specific unit and view if you go your week. Otherwise, if you take any other week in the 59 day window, you'll get best available room and view.


"I am a little put off by the several comments I have read on these boards about the poor customer service and the apparent slowness in having the renovations started. So have lots to consider!
Thanks again."

An important distinction:  I have found the customer service staff (day to day operations) to be very polite and helpful.  The problem with customer service is when you ask about the management of the resort regarding votes and renovation issues.


----------



## San Diego Spartan (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you both for your answers to our questions!


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 27, 2007)

One other note. I was checking my units for possible depositing next year vs using them. Our Skyview Suites unit no longer qualifies for an accomadation certificate or bonus week. That is, getting an certificate that can be used for an extra exchange week vacation if we deposit our unit with I.I.

On the other hand, our Villa's week DOES still qualify for an accomadation certificate. So, we could feasably still get three weeks vacation out of our Villa's week while we could only get a maximum of two weeks vacation out of our Suites week. 

Example: Lock off Villa's week and deposit the one bedroom side. We would receive a I.I. accomadation certificate good for an extra exchange week. Then we could exchange the 1 bedroom unit, use the AC and either use the studio unit or exchange the studio unit through I.I.

Which brings me to another point. As it is now, not all studio units at PT's can be exchanged through I.I. Some tower 2 units have studio's that have murphy beds in them. Those units can be exchanged through I.I. As for tower 1, I believe the only units the presently have studio's that I.I. will accept are the units on the 17th and 18th floors. Post remodle all suites studio units are supposed to be accepted for exchange.

I do not antcipate that the Suites will regain their ability to get an AC from I.I. after the uprgrades are completed. It would take to long for customer feedback to give the Suites back their desired status and, by the time that happens, the new Marriott will have many more units available as well as the new Westgate Towers being built behind the Aladdin/Planet Hollywood casino/resort. When all of those units come on line within close proximity to PT's, I doubt that even the Villa's will be given an AC for deposit.


----------



## San Diego Spartan (Feb 28, 2007)

Doug - interesting points.
I am a little confused about additional charges for things. For instance, is there a charge to exchange one week (deeded one) for another week? I couldn't locate that info on the PT website.  I did see that there is mention of a "split"fee - but that mention was only on the Villa info and not the Suites.

When you bank a week with II - is there a charge? I presume you need to be a member.  I'm just wondering if all the "extra" fees (if there are additional fees) would make it worth it in light of the renovations needed to be done to the Suites. Also with the additional new TS being built so close..... hard to know what to do.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 28, 2007)

San Diego Spartan said:


> Doug - interesting points.
> I am a little confused about additional charges for things. For instance, is there a charge to exchange one week (deeded one) for another week? I couldn't locate that info on the PT website.  I did see that there is mention of a "split"fee - but that mention was only on the Villa info and not the Suites.
> 
> When you bank a week with II - is there a charge? I presume you need to be a member.  I'm just wondering if all the "extra" fees (if there are additional fees) would make it worth it in light of the renovations needed to be done to the Suites. Also with the additional new TS being built so close..... hard to know what to do.




There is no charge for "floating" your suites week. There just has to be another week available for you to float you week into. The way that works, an owner must either call Polo Towers and tell them that they won't be using their week and give them permission to release it to other members or, wait until less than 60 days (59 day mark) before they'd like to vacation at Polo Towers and call for availability. The reason for the less than 60 day mark is an owner must call and reserve their week at least 60 days in advance, even though it's a fixed week. If you do not call to reserve you're week, then your week may be reserved by anyone else wanting to "float" their original week. 

Of course, if you're week is a late year week and you end up staying at PT's earlier in the year, then you're original week will become available to the rest of the PT's owners. As you can see, floating a Suites week is dependent on another owner not wishing to use their week either to stay at PT's, exchange with I.I or one of the smaller independant exchange companies or o rent their week out on their own. Essentially, you have to hope someone is going to waste their week. With MF's for 2 bedroom units over $700 and one bedroom units over $400, that's sort of an expensive and foolish thing to do, but it still happens. There really needs to be an official internal weeks program set up or the board needs to take the lead and see if owners want to convert to a floating based system and call for a vote. 

The Suite's was our first ever timeshare purchase and the only real full blown sales presentation we've been through at PT's. I'm certain that there is also a fee for split week usage at the Suites. As with any fee's I would not doubt that the amount of that fee is not written down anywhere as I'm certain they would want to leave themselves room to increase that fee as needed. There is always additional expense with a split week. Accounting, housekeeping and other expenses are going to be incured so they're going to pass that expense on to those who utilize it. 

There is no charge to deposit your week with I.I. There are yearly membership fee's, which I believe are $89/year. Our membership runs until 2009 so I'm not 100% certain what the membership fee is right now. There is also a fee for exchanging you unit. That fee is charged when you find another TS you want to stay at and complete the exchange. That fee is presently $135. Now, lock off you unit and if your unit is one that I.I. will accept the studio portion for deposit, you can actually deposit both the one bedroom side and the studio side. Again there is no charge for depositing either unit but, if you exchange both portions, you'll be charged the $135 exchange fee for each exchange. IOW, two exchanges (one bedroom and studio portions) = two exchange fee's.

If you do not plan on exchaning your unit, then there is no reason to join I.I. unless you want access to their Getaway's or rental base. Some owners will exchange their units for cruise vacations. Some timeshare developers will make unsold inventory availabe for rent rather than exchange. That inventory is available for I.I. members to rent at rates similar to what the MF's for that TS would be. For developers it's a way to increase revenue or collect MF's on unsold inventory. For I.I. it's a way to make extra profit. For I.I. members it's a way to take extra TS vacations without having to actually pay for another timeshare. 

With all the extra fee's, is it worth it to own? That's up to you. MF's for a two bedroom Suites unit is around $722. A Villa's unit is $836. These are 900 sq. ft. condo's rather than 300-400 square foot hotel rooms. The units can be locked off and you can get two weeks vacation out of one weeks ownership. The average nightly hotel rate in Las Vegas is over $100/night. 14 nights of hotel accomadations in Vegas will average over $1,400. Looking only at the MF's, you're in good shape. If you take into account the extra fee's then you returns diminish until you can see a negative return.

In almost every case timeshare ownership is not cheaper than renting. It's a poor cash investment. But then again, so is owning a car. A car is just a means to get from point A to point B. Yet, some people will make that trip in an expensive luxury car and others will choose a smaller more economical model. The more expensive car is going to be more expensive to opperate than the economy model. Similar to a car timeshare travel is a lifestyle choice. A person can live without it if they want and find less expensive ways to travel or, a person can choose a little more luxury and pay the price. Only you can decide how you want to travel. 

One big advantage to buying resale is that in most cases, you can make a mistake and still sell your mistake for a price similar to what you've paid for it. That is if you've done your homework and haven't overpaid for your purchase.


----------



## cluemeister (Feb 28, 2007)

A few more things to add about Vegas and timeshares:

Try and find a reasonably priced two bedroom suite hotel room on the strip.  You'll find they start at about $200 per night discount season, and $400-500 a night during normal times.

That's the reason we bought at PT's.  We have a two bedroom unit with a full kitchen, two balconies, a living room and two bathrooms.

If all you need are hotel room accommodations, then don't waste your money on a timeshare in Vegas.  If you plan to exchange most of the time, I would recommend you look elsewhere.  But if you want to go to Vegas at least every other year, require larger accommodations, and want to be on the strip, you need to be looking at  a handful of timeshare resorts.  

For us it was narrowed down to Jockey Club (which I think will be a great long term value for certain units); Polo Towers; HGVC Flamingo; or Marriott Grand Chateau.  The first two can be bought cheap, and the next two are going to cost between $14,000 and $25,000.  As much as I liked the Marriott, it's not worth it to me to tie up that much money.

What irritates the heck out of Doug, myself, and other PT's owners is how much potential the resort has, but doesn't reach that potential due to unresponsive management.

But when I weigh all the positives and negatives, I'm still happy overall with my PT's units.


----------



## San Diego Spartan (Feb 28, 2007)

*Trading, etc.*

Thanks for the great info. We live in  Southern California - so we do go to Vegas regularily and actually are looking at this more as a one or 2 time per year trip versus any sort of trading. We like the location and the extra room, kitchen, etc.  But as Doug pointed out - the little fees can really add up on top of your MF. This is what we are weighing.

Cluemeister - you mentioned the Jockey Club. I know there is a lot ofconstruction going on around them (?).  Do you know anything else about the JC? We plan to on vacation in Vegas for many years (we hope!) and can wait while things are upgraded, etc.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 1, 2007)

San Diego Spartan said:


> Thanks for the great info. We live in  Southern California - so we do go to Vegas regularily and actually are looking at this more as a one or 2 time per year trip versus any sort of trading. We like the location and the extra room, kitchen, etc.  But as Doug pointed out - the little fees can really add up on top of your MF. This is what we are weighing.
> 
> Cluemeister - you mentioned the Jockey Club. I know there is a lot ofconstruction going on around them (?).  Do you know anything else about the JC? We plan to on vacation in Vegas for many years (we hope!) and can wait while things are upgraded, etc.



If you plan on using the TS, then I woudln't recommend spending the $89/year membership fee to be part of I.I. unless you think you'll take extra vacations using their Getaway rentals. 

Otherwise, the only extra fee you'll incure is if you utilize the split week option. That would still keep you yearly expenses under what the average hotel room would cost for a week. BUT, you'll also need to factor in the purchase price of the unit. 

What you might want to do is see about renting a unit sometime, stay there and see if you like it well enough to want to own there. I've seen rentals from time to time on E-bay go pretty cheap. You could also call the resort and see if they have any unused inventory that they're renting out. I'm pretty sure they rent empty units to the general public but I'm not sure where you would find pricing without calling the resort direct. You could also check out the rental classifieds here on TUG to see if anyone has a unit they're renting.


----------



## cluemeister (Mar 1, 2007)

Spartan -

If you want to know a little more about the situation with Jockey Club, here is a link:  http://www.vegastodayandtomorrow.com/cosmopolitan.htm#jockey

The bad news is JC is being engulfed by Cosmopolitan.  The good news is some JC units face north to the Bellagio fountains, and after construction they will still have those views.  In addition, they will have certain privileges with the new Cosmopolitan resort.

You would want to be careful to buy a specific unit with a good view. Some JC units will face a brick wall ten feet away.

If you plan a few getaways to Vegas every year, than you might want to consider a PT's suite.  You can split your week with a 3/4 day combination (no two weekends in the same year), and you can book additional nights 30 days out cheap.  I think it's around 70/90/110 per night for a studio/1BR/2BR.

Renting a week from an owner is also a very viable option, depending on your comfort level and when you want to travel.  If you are going every year during a busy time, I would consider purchasing a week. If you tend to go around Thanksgiving, or the first few weeks of January, and don't mind the uncertainty and work involved in renting a unit, I would rent.

I personally don't like searching for rentals all that much, and I like having a specific week and view.  Forces me to go on vacation every year!


----------



## San Diego Spartan (Mar 1, 2007)

*Jockey Club*

Wow that was some good info and a good link.
Do you think of the of the lower floors of the north facing towers will be blocked as well?

Good idea about renting a unit - check out the place. We'll actuall be in  Vegas mid next month (have hotel reservations) but maybe we can cancel them and book something at the PT. Thanks for the hints.


----------



## cherokee_villager (Mar 1, 2007)

Always good and reliable info from Clue and Doug.....

Just to add my two cents worth about Polo Towers....*I luv it.*  We made our first trip last September and found the units quite nice, and clean. We are going again in April, with a studio reserved for the week since my wife will be flying on to the Philippines during the week. I will have to "entertain" myself for the balance of the week.

Will return in July to stay in a 1 bedroom when my wife returns from her Philippine vacation.  That will use up our 2006 time, and we will combine 0ur 2007-2008 weeks for a long 2 week stay in '08.

Our original Polo purchase was for a week 2, but will probably never use that week in the future.  Its just nice to be able to choose another time period during the year (when available). I was leaning between the Jockey Club and Polo Towers last year when I made the purchase on ebay, and I'm so happy I chose Polo.


----------



## Sharhu (Mar 2, 2007)

We own at Jockey and Polo Towers Suites and love them both for different reasons.  Our Polo Towers is a two bedroom so that gives us more room if we are bringing anyone with us, which we have done several times.  We have a week 43 and have used it then, as well as splitting the week and using it at other times.  I usually start calling the 60 days out from our planned check out and haven't had any problem getting the time we wanted.  So far we have had the option of an AC if we banked it, could have gotten one this year but we are using it ourselves.  We have gotten decent trades when we did bank it.  Our unit when we have stayed in it while a bit dated has been in good condition, as have the other Suites units we have stayed in.  I am still glad the assessment passed and do look forward to the updates and the possiblity of spliting and trading as a studio and one bedroom if we want.  Doug is right, they have not been very responsive to questions or getting things done timely but the location is great.

We own a one bedroom penthouse that fortunately faces the Bellagio fountains week 40 at Jockey Club.  We didn't use it last year and won't be using it this year because of the construction/noise/issues so traded it but plan on going back to using it next year.  At Jockey we will plan on using the week we own to make sure we get our unit with the view.  The staff at Jockey Club has been wonderful to deal with and they have been doing a good job of looking out for the owners in their dealings over the construction of the Cosmopolitan.  Getting updates paid for by 4400 Associates at Cosmopolitan, like safety features, new entrance, we will be using the underground parking garage and have elevator up to a keyed entrance to Jockey Club, be able to go right from Jockey into the Cosmopolitan, and have use of the Cosmopolitan roof top pool.  That kind of thing.  I like the rooms they were refurbished not that long ago.  I guess if you are the kind of person that doesn't spend a lot of time in the room when you are in Vegas, it wouldn't matter if your view was of the wall of the Cosmopolitan, it could be a trade off for convenience and location.  My husband doesn't gamble so he does spend more time in the room then I do and it would be hard to give up the view of the fountains so we will plan to use Jockey Club during the week we own and use Polo for trade or trips to Vegas at another time of year.

If you have never stayed in a timeshare you should try it by renting.  Even with all the places to eat in Vegas it is nice to be able to fix a breakfast or lunch in the room if you want, and just have more room to stretch out and relax.  I don't think I could ever go back to staying in hotel rooms.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 2, 2007)

Sharhu said:


> .............So far we have had the option of an AC if we banked it, could have gotten one this year but we are using it ourselves. ......



Last year, when I banked our Suites unit, I mentioned to I.I. that I had noticed not all weeks qualified for an AC like they had in the past. The only reason I called was PT's was having an issue verifying the week. At any rate, the I.I. rep. told me not to count on AC's and seemed to be indicating that they were soon coming to an end.

For 2007 we recieved AC's for both our Villa's and Suite's week. I started looking for 2008 and found that the Villa's unit would still recieve an AC but our Suites week would not. I'll keep looking as they year moves forward but, for now it looks as if 2007 may have been the last year for AC's for the Suites at PT's.


----------



## cherokee_villager (Mar 3, 2007)

*Toll Free Number Screwup - SA Payment Website*

The billing statements for the SA went out a few days ago, and already there is a screwup.  They listed the wrong toll free customer service number.  Have received 2 recorded phone calls directing us NOT to call the number listed, but to call the regular service number.

Also, very happy to report Diamond Resorts website  is working just fine in accepting the SA payments, either by credit card or bank draft.


----------



## walumb01 (Mar 7, 2007)

I just got an email back about the construction.

The start date is set for June 1st with completion 9 and 1/2 months
later. Construction will start on the highest floors and work down to
floor 2. If you have any further questions feel free to email them to
the board.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 7, 2007)

walumb01 said:


> I just got an email back about the construction.
> 
> The start date is set for June 1st with completion 9 and 1/2 months
> later. Construction will start on the highest floors and work down to
> ...




We'll that's date #2. At least this date gives them a couple of months before they lie.....sorry.....tell us another date. I wonder how long they'll drag this one out. The last SA took a couple of years to actually get started and the Skyview units took, I think, two years longer than what we were told when we first purchased out unit.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 9, 2007)

FWIW, on the points system forum there is a thread about DRI, the developer and management company of Polo Towers being in talks with Sunterra about buying Sunterra out. This would probably be a good thing for PT's owners but not such great news for Sunterra owners as they'd be trading the devil they know for the devil they don't know. 

If this happens, you can bet DRI will be soliciting all PT owners to try to convert them to points.........for a hefty fee of course.


----------

